# Dark Pandamonium Quad FOTD



## stephie06 (Jul 28, 2007)

*THE INGREDIENTS*
(all MAC unless stated otherwise)






FACE: 
Renewal Defense Charged Water
Studio Tech NC35
Med Dark Blot Powder
Northern Lights MSF

EYES:
Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP (base from lashline to brow)
Blacktrack Fluidline (smeared from lashline to crease, also on waterline)
Royal Hue Shadestick (base for lower lashline)
Pandamonium e/s (applied on lid up to the crease)
Violet Trance e/s (blended around the crease & along the lower lashline)
Up At Dawn e/s (in corner of eyes to brighten)
Cloudbound e/s (highlight)
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS:
Tenderbaby Tendertone
Soft Lust L/S

Thanks for looking!


----------



## entipy (Jul 28, 2007)

This is gorgeous, Stephie!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 28, 2007)

i love ur fotd's and this is no exception
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 28, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## XShear (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm loving how the purple is lining the eyes, and that the dark almost-black is on the lid. It looks fantastic!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 28, 2007)

Man that quad looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh, you're so pretty! The makeup is amazing too.


----------



## deathcabber (Jul 28, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks ladies!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 29, 2007)

After seeing this I'm goin' out to buy the Pandamonium quad! It looks hot on you!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 29, 2007)

i haven't used my quad in a month or so just because i couldn't figure out a way to use all the colors. anyways, now that i have, i'm seriously considering buying another! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks though!


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 29, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## aeryss (Jul 29, 2007)

wow, i am jealous how you could wear such daaaaaaaark colors


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 29, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 29, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Love it!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 29, 2007)

oooh very sultry and sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this is a great look for a night out!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 29, 2007)

I Love It!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 29, 2007)

Love this smokey look!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 29, 2007)

i think it's pretty official that you can do no wrong with makeup. i love the blue... it is to die for... and the hint of purple below is wicked.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, that is so pretty and glowing - love it


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oooh very pretty! Finally got the quad after much debating, can't wait to play with it!


----------



## jannax212 (Jul 29, 2007)

Your FOTD's are always gorgeous!!!
I was also wondering, which charged water is your favorite?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 29, 2007)

That's so pretty! I love it.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 30, 2007)

you have such gorgeous skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love the smoky look on you!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 30, 2007)

LOVE the colours on you!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 30, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 30, 2007)

This looks soo good! I'm gonna try this one day.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jannax212* 

 
_Your FOTD's are always gorgeous!!!
I was also wondering, which charged water is your favorite?_

 

my fave is Renewal Defense. i love the smell and how it keeps nasty airborne stuff out of my skin during the day. but i still love all the others too! i'm thinking of getting a backup


----------



## snowkei (Jul 30, 2007)

girl ur so gorgeous


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 30, 2007)

Girl, you have awesome skills....


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 30, 2007)

cute!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks super nice!


----------



## anickia (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pic. this quad looks great on you.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 30, 2007)

pretty.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, that's gorgeous; that's my favourite quad. <3


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 31, 2007)

prettttty


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 31, 2007)

great job, the placement is awesome! I love my pandamonium quad, it's a great set of colors to wear either day or night!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks ladies!


----------



## derderxp (Aug 12, 2007)

wow! you look like eva longoria here LOL asian version


----------



## n_c (Aug 12, 2007)

I like this alot...very pretty.


----------



## ppalada (Oct 12, 2007)

gosh..u have such awesome fotds and tuts!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 12, 2007)

love the hint of purple on the outer crease & lower lash line


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 12, 2007)

beautiful look and your skin is flawless


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 12, 2007)

i like it


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 12, 2007)

pretty look! i frikkin love that quad!


----------



## Dimplez819 (Oct 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Oct 12, 2007)

your skin is incredible


----------



## ohemgeeDANIELLE (Oct 12, 2007)

Heyyy. I have that tank top.


----------



## snowkei (Oct 13, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## ceci (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous as always! I miss your tut and FOTD!!


----------

